# 2008 Scion xB



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I've gotten somewhat in to the build for my car and figured it was time to post up a build log.

This will take some time since I am working on 5-6 projects all at once, some on this car and some on other vehicles for my car club members.

I first started of with some sound deadening.

The roof, hatch, and rear side panels were the biggest culprits of vibration so they were treated to a little CLD tile work.









































































And once all that ws done there was a few pieces of paper left over.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Next came the floor board.

First the interior was removed.





































The a layer of CCF was put down with a layer of MLV over that.



















I had to leave the MLV out from under the pedals as it was too tight and they were no able to push down all the way.










And then the interior goes back in. Took a little pressure in some spots to get everything back in but it went together.










I've got to say the CLD tiles made a tremendous improvement since the roof and hatch were both really noisy. The floor work made a noticable difference but it has actentuated the noise coming through the firewall and wheel wells somewhat. Have to get more materials to do the rest but the door will be getting a CLD treatment on the outer skin and CCF and MLV on the inner skin. Since I'm not planning on using the factory speaker locations I will be able to do a full sheet on the inner door skins.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

While I had the finterior out I also ran my 1/0 power line back in preperation for the amp install.

After taking a look around I found a nice large grommet on the driver's side to use that had plenty of room to fit the cable through.










It was a little difficult to get to until I realised that the accelerator is electric and I could just up-bolt it to get better access to the firewall from inside. The line runs through the grommet up over the pedals and down behind the kick panel wire distrubution.










And then along the rocker panel past both doors.



















From there it is just tucked under the rear seat for now.

Up front I was able to make a little panel to mount the fuse directly over the battery for a very short run from battery to main fuse.










I'll change out the mounting panel later for one made out of steel, the wood one is just a mock up piece.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

I've also had time to start on the enclosure for my SI BM MKIII. 

First problem was to find a space for the sub. Even though it takes very little space what I had was at a premium. For many xB owners they used the space under the rear hatch floor, but I have a custom wood floor there and the amps and EQs will be going there as well. I could try to fit it off to the passenger side but my wife and I actually use all of the cargo space and I have LED lighting for car shows there too. Up under the front passenger seat actually has a fair amount of room but I have enclosures for my 8" mid basses going under the seats. This left very little space any where in teh car to work with. This is where the BM sub came in. 

While deadening the rear hatch I noticed that there was actually a decent amount of space in there and the trim panel stuck up quite a bit. 

Here is the hatch in stock form.










With the trim panel removed.










And the back side of the trim panel.










A little trim work was done.










And there was some left over sheet metal.










At this point the hatch was removed.










And the opening was blocked out with cardboard and taped up.



















And then 6-7 layers of fiberglass was laid in for the initial mold.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Once dry the mold was removed.










It needed a little reinforcement so I laid in some threaded steel rods I had around.










And laid another 6-7 layers of fiberglass over that. At this point the fiberglass was upwards of 5/6" thick in some areas.










Then it was trimmed up to remove the rough edges.










And test fitted back in to line up the bolt holes in the center that will let the enclosure be bolted to the hatch. 










Got the holes lined up and made some spcers out of MDF to fit over the insert and glued and duraglased them in place.










As of now the enclosure has .28 cu. ft. and I haven't started on the top half. Once I mount the ring for the sub I should have the required .5 cu. ft.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice! Love the sub enclosure idea. 

Look forward to seeing how you finish that up!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Arigato nirschl. 

Plans are to build to glass the whole front and then use the stock trim panel as a trim base for a finish cover. It'll be done in the wood and aluminim strips that the hatch floor is done with. you can see part of it poking out in the shot with the hatch missing.

BTW where are you located in Japan, we go out there every few years to see my wife's family up in Hokkaido. Unfortunately this means that the closest to Tokyo I've ever been is Narita airport to change planes.


----------



## ss1088 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am surprised you were able to get the power wire through the grommet with out much problem. I tried to go that rout for awhile but decided it was easier just to drill through the firewall.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

ss1088 said:


> I am surprised you were able to get the power wire through the grommet with out much problem. I tried to go that rout for awhile but decided it was easier just to drill through the firewall.


Once you remove the accelerator there is plenty of room. You could actually ring the stock wiring with 1/0 cables all around it, the grommet is that big. The key to it is removing the pedal to get the proper access.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good so far, I would clean up the fuse block look but other than that looks good.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

You planning on beefing op the gas struts for the rear hatch? That is an awesome idea you have with that sub location. It will be cool when you pop the hatch, people will be like "where the hell is all the bass coming from, you aint got a sub" Lol.....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Greg S said:


> Arigato nirschl.
> 
> Plans are to build to glass the whole front and then use the stock trim panel as a trim base for a finish cover. It'll be done in the wood and aluminim strips that the hatch floor is done with. you can see part of it poking out in the shot with the hatch missing.
> 
> BTW where are you located in Japan, we go out there every few years to see my wife's family up in Hokkaido. Unfortunately this means that the closest to Tokyo I've ever been is Narita airport to change planes.


Hey there,

My wife is also Japanese! We live up in Sendai. You fly over it on your way to Hokkaido... Love Japan. 

You got my "wheels" turning with that sub enclosure. THey could possibly work in my van hatch as well. Would need to take off the panel and see whats behind it. 
I've got a pretty huge door to work with....and (2) BM's 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

bigaudiofanatic - The fuse block area will be cleaned up, that piece is just temporary.

aV8ter - Yep, I'll be getting stronger struts once everything is done, just have to wait an see how much heavier it'll be. That was the other reason for having the sub in the hatch. I like hiding things when possible.

nirschl - You should have the space for both of them in there, just need to remove some metal and fab away. The only thing I'm worried about is vibration of the panel. That's why I plan on doing a layer or two of CCF between the enclosure and outer skin of the hatch.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking really good! I'll keep my eye on this one


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Well nothing has been done for the last few days so I figured I would do the obligatory equipment pic. But as a twist I think I'll let everyone try to figure out what each piece is. A couple of them should be easy, the rest not so much.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Greg S said:


> Well nothing has been done for the last few days so I figured I would do the obligatory equipment pic. But as a twist I think I'll let everyone try to figure out what each piece is. A couple of them should be easy, the rest not so much.


Dayton mids? EQT's, Xtant amps, but I don't have the faintest clue what the little things all are.

Jay


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The "little things" look like a "6 pack" of Aura Whispers and the pair of "really little things" could possibly be the TB ceramic dome tweets, though I'm not sure on that one. They could just be a smaller size of Whisper as well. 

Nice looking line up of gear you got there Greg!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Dayton mids? EQT's, Xtant amps, but I don't have the faintest clue what the little things all are.
> 
> Jay


Peerless 2" full range drivers? Don't have any clue on the tweeters. 

The most obvious: SI BM MKIII



Boostedrex said:


> Nice looking line up of gear you got there Greg!


x2!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Between all three you guys got it right.

Xtant 604 & 121
Audio control EQTs
Dayton R255-4s
Aura NSW-2 Whispers (6-pack)
Aura NT1 3/4" tweeters
and of course
Stereo Integrity BM MKIII


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, some minor progress was made this week.

Fabbed up some mounting points for the back of the enclosure and glued and duraglassed them in place.










Routered my mounting ring, positioned it on some dowels, wrapped it, and resined the fabric. 




























Now I'm just waiting for the resin to cure and then later I'll beable to start glassing it over.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow, coming along nice. good job sir.


----------



## albocruz210 (Feb 25, 2010)

any new pics? i had this same idea for the hatch on my hhr. was thinking of 2-8w3v3's sealed up in hatch door


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Finally got some more time on this today. 

Ran all my speaker lines and tucked them.










Took the mounting panel for the equipment, wrapped it in matching material as my headliner, and grommeted al the wire holes.










Mounted the equipment in place in preperation for wiring.



















Fabbed up mounting brackets in the hatch. Used L-brackets for the far back section and a piece of MDF which the front half rests on and also locks it in place.



















And the final test fit.










And what resides above it.



















Then I had to stop due to getting an emergency call fromo a client that turned out to be nothing but it nessed up the rest of the day. So I spent it re-wiring the lighting through out the car.


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

Coming along nicely...

innovative spot for the sub box... have you checked for bottom clearance with the sub enclosure/panel in the tailgate?? just dont want it to hit the floor..


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg S said:


> Finally got some more time on this today.
> 
> Ran all my speaker lines and tucked them.
> 
> ...



I like that floor i might have to steal that idea. you do GREAT work i have been following you on fiberglass


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

bigguy said:


> I like that floor i might have to steal that idea. you do GREAT work i have been following you on fiberglass


Your welcome to, I've been following yours both here and on FGF too.




Damo98 said:


> Coming along nicely...
> 
> innovative spot for the sub box... have you checked for bottom clearance with the sub enclosure/panel in the tailgate?? just dont want it to hit the floor..


No probelm there. The sub enclosure is at least 2 inches inside the trim panel edge, which completely clears the hatch floor.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Subscribed. I have an 08 xB that I have been itching to attack, and your work is top notch.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I luv's me some 121's 










build is looking great so far!

Keep us posted, I'd like to see that enclosure all finished up.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I probably won't be updating this for the next week or two at least as I have to finish the new rear bumper and tail lights I'm building before a show on the 8th of next month. I would like to get the system done by then as well but I think that might be hoping for too much.


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

......

That is beautiful!

Let me know how the BM Mkiii Sounds for Sure!


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe I'm being pushy, but are there any updates? As a fellow xB owner, I'm dying to see how this turns out.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry no updates. I've been swamped with exterior work and other stuff, I was literally making a mounting system for my one off hubcaps and painting the new rear bumper I built the night before a car show on the 8th. I would like to get this done soon but with the end of school coming up for the kids and getting ready to leave for Japan next month it has moved down the priority list a little bit. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Subscribed...have a safe trip.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Greg S said:


> Sorry no updates. I've been swamped with exterior work and other stuff, I was literally making a mounting system for my one off hubcaps and painting the new rear bumper I built the night before a car show on the 8th. I would like to get this done soon but with the end of school coming up for the kids and getting ready to leave for Japan next month it has moved down the priority list a little bit. Hopefully soon.


You coming over this way for business or vacation? I believe you mentioned earlier in this thread about your wife being from here?


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

nirschl said:


> You coming over this way for business or vacation? I believe you mentioned earlier in this thread about your wife being from here?


Coming over for a vacation. We'll be heading up to Hokkaido to see the in-laws for a week and a bit.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you posted any more pics of the bumper/tails? Either here or FGF?
Dying to see how they turned out.

Jay


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing new on those either yet. I've got some trimming and reshaping of the bumper to do and still need to finish up the driver side taillight before I start the passenger side. I need to get the lowering springs I borrowed for a club member off and back to him so I'll be spending today and tomorrow putting my air suspension in. After that I can start back in on the other projects.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice, Subscribed


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to see what you do with those Auras...


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

we need an audio update greg!  yay XB!


----------



## MistaYoung (Jul 8, 2010)

good job


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

rakisto said:


> we need an audio update greg!  yay XB!


+1...


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

So here we are three quarters of a year later. Guess what I finally did some work!

Got the sub enclosure done, mounted, and all trimmed out.










Some of the build pics.

It's not pretty but it's functional.









My hatch supports couldn't take the extra weight so they had to be upgraded from the stock 125 lbs. to new 201 lbs. units.









Front cover panel smoothed out.









Also put some closed cell foam up behind the enclosure just incase.









And one last shot just because I liked it.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Also managed to get the Aura Whispers in.

Made mounts for them out of 1/2" red oak









Trimmed them in 1/8" abs.









Then taped off the top surface.









Got them in position and tacked to the a-pillars.









Wrapped in fabric.









Glassed over the fabric.









Duraglas and body filled









Primed.









Painted.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Then discovered that I hadn't left enough room to actually get the top speaker in place. So a little trimming of the back of the glass and wood and some trimming of the edge of the speaker.


















Finally everything fit and I was able to stain the wood to match the rest in the car.









Left









Right









Nice tight fit over the driver's side of the dash. I had to resin the fabric then mount the pillar back in the car with three layers of cardboard wedged between it and the dash for curing to make sure it cleared.









And a final shot of both pillars through the windshield.









Now I'm just waiting on some resistors to come in so I can set the crossovers properly on the amps and then I have get some RTA time to set the EQs.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

looks good Greg!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking great! Sub'd.
I take it you're going tweeterless? 
When I see a long/thin enclosure, one thing that comes to mind when mixed with bass/midbass is resonance. Be sure to brace the hell out of that enclosure, even if the f-glass is thick.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

lol i always love XB builds, they make such great stages.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Looking great! Sub'd.
> I take it you're going tweeterless?
> When I see a long/thin enclosure, one thing that comes to mind when mixed with bass/midbass is resonance. Be sure to brace the hell out of that enclosure, even if the f-glass is thick.


Fortunately there are actually a lot of angles, corners, and curves to it with very little flat surface area, so it is very solid. If it ad more flat surface I would ahve been worried about it but there are no weird resonances coming from it. I had the sub up and running for the last month or so and had a good long listening session driving from LA to San Francisco and back this last weekend. 

Does anyone know of someone wit an RTA in the north Los Angeles County area that would let me borrow it for tunning?


----------

